# DivX ohne Qualitätsverlust DVD-Kompatibel machen?!



## Hawkster (24. November 2006)

Hallöchen,

weiß jemand wie ich DivX ohne Qualitätsverlust DVD-Kompatibel machen kann? Geht darum, kann es ja mit Nero Vision machen, aber das dauert erstens ewig und desweiteren wird die Datei ja riesengroß... oder kennt ihr ne bessere möglichkeit? Weil die divx dateien liegen zwischen 700 und 1400 mb...

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. November 2006)

Du könntest sie mit einer anderen Software ins DVD Format umwandeln.
Das wird vermutlich überall recht lange dauern, aber vor allem wir die Datei immer groß.

Was erwartest du, 2 stunden Film auf 1GB ?
Die DivX Dateien sind so klein weil sie so stark komprimiert wurden, mit Nero machst du da vermutlich nichts falsch. Und wenn du beim erstellen 2nd pass (High Quality, oder wie immer das nochmal heist, habs grad nicht installier ) deaktivierst geht es noch um einiges schneller.


----------



## chmee (24. November 2006)

Beides - Dauert lange und ist Riesengroß - liegt in der Natur von Konvertierungen
in alte Kompressionsformate.

Aber grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass DVD-Mpeg2 schon ne vernünftige Quali
hat, das beweist auch die Ablösung von VHS und die Vorherrschaft von DVD.

Eine DVD-Mpeg2 Datei sollte etwa 6000KBit CBR-Bitrate haben, dann liegt die Qualität
auch in der Lage der KaufDVDs. Dabei passt auf eine einlagige DVD ( ~4,7GB) ein
Film von etwa 120Min.

mfg chmee


----------

